

Diaspora co-founder dies at 22 - fezzl
http://mashable.com/2011/11/13/ilya-zhitomirskiy-diaspora-dies/

======
ecommando
This is a terrible hit to the team. I lost one of my co-founders at a very
young age.. Brandt Cannici was his name, and we really never recovered from
the loss. My condolences and best wishes to his family, friends, and the
Diaspora team.

